# DHPP vaccine question



## Unshifted (Jul 8, 2008)

My dog is getting his DHPP vaccine tonight and I'm so worried that he's going to have a reaction or something like that. Is there anything I can do to prevent him from having a reaction/side effects?

I got him his rabies shot a month ago because the idea of giving him his shots at the same time worries me. But now he's due for his DHPP and I'm worried about him getting 4 vaccines at one time =/ 

Any advice?


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

It is more common to have reactions to the rabies vacc, rather than the dhpp vaccine, not that it NEVER happens but in most cases it is not an issue. 
Ask your vet what to watch for and what to do if your dog exhibits symptoms of a reaction and then DON'T WORRY. 
Being careful and educated is great, being paranoid is not (not good for you and not good for your pup).


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

Probably to late but I can give the vaccine lecture that I give at work to all new puppy owners...

It is normal for your dog to feel a bit under the weather following a vaccine. Being lethargic, sore at the vaccination site, and some loss of appetite is all normal. As long as it doesn't continue for more than 24 hours it isn't a worry, if it continues for more than 24 hours call your vet. 

What you want to watch out for is excessive vomiting and diarrhea, facial swelling, trouble breathing, and extreme lethargy. That is an emergency as it can be a sign of an anaphylactic reaction. If that is going to happen it will generally show up within the first 15 mins to 6 hours, usually it's closer to the 15 min mark, most dogs who do react don't make it farther than the parking lot before coming back. Occasionally a dog can have a second wave reaction, where the first reaction was mild and unnoticed and the second is more severe, that can happen up to 16 hours after the vaccine. That is extremely rare but something to keep in mind just in case.

Ha! Apparently I could say the vaccine lecture in my sleep as I'm almost at that point right now, lol.


----------



## GSP Mom (Dec 26, 2009)

You can ask to have the components of the DHPP vaccine given separately and at least a week apart. Vets will tell you that they can't buy vaccines seperately, but this is not true.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I really wouldn't worry. We are on puppy number 20 and I have never seen much of a reaction at all. Do be ready to get back with the vet. Just because the odds have worked for me doesn't mean there never is a bad reaction.


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

i do not know about reactions. my layla had a combination vaccine for parvo and her rabies all at once.

however, layla contracted parvo 3 days after receiving the vaccine. your dog's immune system is weaker than normal (nothing too terrible, don't worry) so be careful who and what you introduce him/her to within the next few weeks.

my dog is a pup, so that obviously has a lot to do with it. i don't know how old yours is, but i'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## GSP Mom (Dec 26, 2009)

My four year old reacted quite badly to Lepto, which obviously is not part of the DHPP combo. My vets answer, is to just give Benadryl before any vaccines. I haven't given him a vaccine since that day.


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

Lepto is generally regarded as the most reactive of all vaccines. I know some vets who won't give lepto without giving benadryl first, whether the dog has ever had a reaction or not. 

For what it's worth I am NOT all about over vaccinating, but if you aren't going to have vaccines done it is within your dog's best interest to have a titer run to make sure he is still protected as far as dhpp and rabies goes.


----------

